# finish mower model 3561



## Daniel Shumaker (May 21, 2018)

how do you remove the 3 blades ?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I use an impact wrench. But you can wedge a block of wood between the blade tip and baffle to hold the blade while you are wrenching. Beware: these are often Left Hand Threads. Before you go breaking tools, try turning it the other way!!


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

If a bolt is left hand thread it will have small 'slits' on the head(where your wrench contacts)....maybe.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

After you replace the blades torque them to 85 ft pounds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

